# Catfishing Tournament



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Press Release
---

Drayton's 5th annual Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament will be held 
Saturday July 23, 2005 from 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. at Hastings Landing 
Recreation Area, downtown Drayton, ND. Cash prizes will be paid for the 
three largest catfish and a special $30,000 prize will be awarded if a 
new record North Dakota catfish is caught. Minimum 2 paid registrations 
per boat, but each boat may contain as many anglers as the boat can 
legally hold. Entry fee is $40 if paid by June 15 and $50 thereafter. 
Entry forms are available at Red River Motel and Resort 701-454-6184; 
for information, call the resort or email [email protected].
Sponsored by KXPO 1340AM and Drayton Community Chamber of Commerce.


----------

